# Brampton Park Officers' Mess



## Rubex (Feb 4, 2018)

The history of the Officers’ Mess can be traced back to the 12th Century. At some point in the 1340s it was considered derelict, but was recovered and returned to use by 1349. 
In 1907 the eastern half of the building was gutted in a fire which lasted 3 days. The blaze was so bad that no attempt was made to rebuild the original house.
During World War 2, the house became the 'Sun Babies Nursery', a home for about 100 infants evacuated from North London. It continued to be used for housing evacuees until the Spring of 1942 when it was taken over by the United States Army Corps.
A structural survey in 1986 revealed some deterioration of the building fabric and a refurbishment programme began in 1987. As the work progressed, it was discovered that extensive and, in some places, dangerous rot damage had occurred. The renovation of the main building, which included the complete restyling of the reception area, was finished in late 1988.
The house was used by the RAF up until a few years ago, when Brampton Park was bought by a housing development firm. New housing is currently being built around the Officers’ Mess, but there seem to be no plans for it as of yet. 



















































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Feb 4, 2018)

Great shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## Malenis (Feb 4, 2018)

That's a bit alright that! Nice set of shots Rubex ;-) x


----------



## krela (Feb 4, 2018)

There's no mess in the mess, and no powder in the powder room. What a gyp. 

Nice building though.


----------



## Electric (Feb 4, 2018)

Looks good Rubex. Hope you had a good visit.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2018)

Epic! Awesome shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Feb 7, 2018)

Superb set Rubex. That place looks in pretty good nick.


----------



## BoneDust (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm amazed at how the local yobs haven't wrecked everything yet! I think when the developers bought this site they got all the existing RAF buildings and houses including the Officers Mess for an average price so they probably only payed in the hundreds of thousands for this rather than the millions it's actually worth. Crazy!


----------



## Bones out (Feb 7, 2018)

Remember having one brandy to many here just before closure. Wonderful to see it again. Thanks Rubex.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bones out said:


> Remember having one brandy to many here just before closure. Wonderful to see it again. Thanks Rubex.



You have one brandy too many on the bus bones


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks a great day out Rubex, love that shot of the flower on the window sill 

How times are changing...they will need about 50 different powder rooms now as not too offend anyone and fook knows how many bogs...oh don't we love progress


----------



## Lormack (Feb 7, 2018)

this place looks like a great explore and in good nick considering. I love the flower pic!!


----------



## KPUrban_ (May 8, 2018)

Funny how it looked exactly the same when I went. Great Photos.


----------



## Rolfey (Aug 3, 2018)

Good report loving the photos rubex!


----------

